
How we got 30$ on Android Market - demensdeum
http://demensdeum.com/blog/2015/12/22/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D0%BC%D1%8B-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8-mad-racer/
======
emsy
The game looks bad. The article gave me the impression that the author had
high expectations, based on comments from testers. The reality is that every
day, dozens of games get released that look more interesting than the author's
game. This is not meant as a flame comment but merely as a reality check.

~~~
demensdeum
Yeah graphics is bad I agree

------
hahamrfunnyguy
Making money from games is hard.

~~~
demensdeum
I see lot of f2p games success stories

